# unverstandene Programmierer, oder dem Wahnsinn nahe...



## MWE (26 März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Bin sehr froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben, das "Thema" SPS ist ja im Internet nicht gerade recht ein "Hot-topic"....
zur Sache: Bin recht neu im Gebiet der SPS-Programmierung (eigentlich generell Programmierneuling). Ich komme aus der Elektronik-Ecke bin eigentlich ein Hardwarefreak. Arbeitsplatzproblematik und Neugier hat mich zum SPS-Programmierer gemacht. Nun, mit dem Programmieren hab ich eigentlich nicht so ein Problem, eher durch die in der Automatisierungstechnik vorhandene enge Arbeits-Verbindung zu .)Maschinenverkäufern .)Maschinenkonstrukteuren .)Elektrikern ....
Derartige Verständigungsprobleme zu Kollegen hatte ich in meinem Leben noch nicht gesehen und noch weniger erwartet. 
Meine konkrete Situation: Angefangen habe ich mit einem erfahrenen Kollegen (der extern hinzugezogen wurde) an einer Anlage mit 2 B&R Steuerungen, ~2500 I/Os, SQL-basierender Betriebsdatenerfassung und rund 26 IAI-Linearachsen. Die Anlage ein ziemlicher Konstruktionsfehler, und jetzt kommt's: Es gab nahezu keinerlei Ablaufbeschreibung, alles wurde nur kurzerhand mit dem Konstrukteur besprochen. 1. Fehler meinerseits: was im Gespräch halbwegs klar war, verursachte dann doch immer wieder extremes Kopfweh.... Da ich meine erstes Einsatzgebiet - HMI auf 3 B&R Panels dennoch recht zügig und ohne nennenswerte Untwerstützung "fertigstellte" wurde ich kurzerhand vom GF zum Abteilungsleiter gemacht und bekam einen noch nicht ausgelernten (!) Mechatroniker zur Seite gestellt, den ich nebenbei ins Programmieren einweihen sollte. Gut dachte ich, probier ichs halt. 2 Monate später kam noch ein 23-Jähriger IT-Mensch in meine Abteilung ... die Firma (~170 Beschäftigte) hatte bis dahin gar keinen dedizierten IT'ler (!). OK, dachte ich, der wird das schon alleine schaukeln. Alle beide stellten sich als Legastheniker heraus, somit kann ich sie nichtmal zu Dokuzwecken gebrauchen. Die zuvor besprochene Anlage ist jetzt, 1,5 Jahre später, konstruktiv noch immer nicht fertig und betreuen kann ich sie seit Jahreswechsel ganz alleine. Nebenbei soll ich nun eine Phönix-basierende Anlage teil-betreuen (Servicetechnisch) und aktuell bin ich mit der Neuprogrammierung einer kleinen VIPA-basierenden Anlage beschäftigt. Demnächst kommt noch ein großes Projekt, Siemens basierend. Außer ganz am Anfang meiner SPS-Karriere (3-wöchige B&R Schulung) hatte ich noch keine Weiterbildung. Seit ich weiss, dass ich auch gehaltstechnisch eher im unteren Bereich (~€2000) herumgurke bin ich mit den Nerven am Ende und bringe dementsprechend nicht die geforderte Leistung. Was mich aber am meisten auf die Palme bringt: ich habe noch immer keinen "Draht" zu den Konstrukteuren/Verkäufern/Geschäftsführung habe (für mich klar, ich habe ja genug andere Dinge zu tun als mit den genannten Personen Kaffee-Gespräche zu führen). 

Würde mich echt über eure (bitte konkreten) Ratschläge freuen, ich weiss schon dass ich meinen Standpunkt besser herausbringen sollte - aber nur WIE?

Lg, MWE


----------



## Cerberus (26 März 2010)

Zwei Vorschläge:

1. Geh ins Wochenende, genieß es und erhol dich gut.

2. Sprich mit deinem Chef / GF. Wenn er einigermaßen menschlich normal ist, wird er dich verstehen.

In diesem Sinne

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## bike (26 März 2010)

MWE schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Bin sehr froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben, das "Thema" SPS ist ja im Internet nicht gerade recht ein "Hot-topic"....
> zur Sache: Bin recht neu im Gebiet der SPS-Programmierung (eigentlich generell Programmierneuling). Ich komme aus der Elektronik-Ecke bin eigentlich ein Hardwarefreak. Arbeitsplatzproblematik und Neugier hat mich zum SPS-Programmierer gemacht.



Kann es sein, dass da dein Fehler liegt?
Neuling und Programmierer passen nicht zusammen.

Es freut mich immer wieder von Herzen von Kunden zu hören bzw wie hier zu lesen, dass der Lieferant zu doof ist die Anlage zu bauen und zu programmieren, obwohl er damit sein Geld verdient.

Und toll, wieviel du alles gleichzeitig machen kannst. 
Ich mache meist das erste fertig und mache dann das nächste, ist effektiver und sinnvoller.
Wenn es sich überschneidet, muss eben eines warten, ganz einfach, denn zwei Dinge halb sind noch lange nicht eines ganz.

Wie Cerberus schrieb: Erhol dich am Wochenende 


bike


----------



## vierlagig (26 März 2010)

da hilft nicht nur ein wochenende!
das problem liegt tiefer und kann eigentlich nur in mehreren konstruktiven gesprächen mit alllen ebenen gelöst werden...

P.S.; die 2k€ sind hoffentlich nicht die brutto-angabe!


----------



## Blockmove (26 März 2010)

Eines ist ganz klar:
Automatisierungstechnik ist keine One-Man-Show.
Du kannst nicht alles alleine machen. Erfolgreich arbeiten geht nur im Zusammenspiel. Speziell wenn noch Führungsaufgaben und Projektarbeit dazu kommt.

Deshalb:
Versuch erstmal mit deinem Chef klare Strukturen in die Zusammenarbeit mit Konstruktion und Verkauf zu bringen. Wenn das nicht möglich ist, dann schmeiss hin. Bei dem Gehalt sowieso....

Gruß
Dieter
FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important;  white-space: nowrap !important;  background-color: #0ff0ff;}


----------



## vierlagig (26 März 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht möglich ist, dann schmeiss hin. Bei dem Gehalt sowieso....


*ACK*

da ist nicht mehr zu zusagen ... wobei ich wenigstens noch hoffe, dass er es netto meinte, alles andere wäre frech.


----------



## TobiasA (27 März 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> da ist nicht mehr zu zusagen ... wobei ich wenigstens noch hoffe, dass er es netto meinte, alles andere wäre frech.




Davon ab: Was kriegt ihr so, oder was kann man denn als SPS/ CNC-Programmierer denn so ungefähr verlangen? Meine Firma ist zwar deutlich kleiner und meine Anforderungen in der SPS- Programmierung sind zwar nicht sooo hoch (ab und an mal ein bisschen HMI, hauptsächlich Schnittstellen zwischen Maschinen, Anbindung von Sonderaggregaten und Zusatzachsen sowie Automatisierung), dafür kommt aber die CNC- Seite auf drei Steuerungen dazu (bis hin zu eigenen Zyklen) und Fanuc Roboter auch noch. Die Tätigkeit, bzw. der Aufgabenbereich an sich ist eigentlich vergleichbar. Mein Gehalt liegt kurz unter 2,5k brutto (es ist halt auch eine kleine Firma), angefangen habe ich damals als Geselle, jetzt habe ich bald meinen Techniker fertig und da soll das Gehalt natürlich auch irgendwo zur Ausbildung passen.

@MWE: Die meisten Fehler in solchen Sachen passieren bei der Absprache zwischen Kunde, Konstrukteur und Inbetriebnehmer. Ich kenne das Phänomen von irgendwo her... Es ist wichtig, dass derjenige, der die Anlage nachher betreut, von Anfang an mit Kunde und Konstrukteur spricht. Und das muss man einführen, selbst wenn es weh tut. 
Wenn es nicht von oben kommt, musst du selbst dafür kämpfen, dass es so wird, und dass eben solche Abläufe vorher beschrieben werden, bevor der Karren im Dreck steckt.
Fehler, die in der Fertigungs- oder sogar Inbetriebnahmephase entdeckt und behoben werden, sind in aller Regel 10 Mal so teuer wie die, die man vorher ausmerzt!
Wenn du dafür allerdings keine Nerven hast oder nicht haben willst, dann wäre es -möglicherweise auch aus finanzieller Sicht- durchaus eine Option, die Sache hinzuschmeißen. Vorher würde ich allerdings mit dem Chef reden und klar machen, dass es so nicht weitergehen kann. Normalerweise wird der Chef dann versuchen, die Sachen zu ändern. Fies wäre nur, einfach den Kram hinzuschmeissen, und dein Chef hat keine Chance, noch irgendwas zu ändern. Er sollte wenigstens die Chance dazu haben.

Gruß, Tobi


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 März 2010)

Hallo,
du solltest hier auf jeden Fall ein klärendes Gespräch führen. Willst du deinen Chef von irgendetwas überzeugen, so geht das am leichtesten mit geldwerten Vorteilen (jeder Chef ist immer auch eine Registrierkasse). Hast du die nicht, dann wird es ggf. schwer.

Also - viel Erfolg.
Und wegen deinem Gehalt - aus den Reaktionen, die du hier erhalten hast, kannst du ja wohl ermessen, dass dieser Job doch "etwas" höher dotiert ist - eigentlich ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## nade (27 März 2010)

Hier liegt wohl ein Fehler in der Kommunikation vor.
Definitiv.
Kenne ich aber anderst irgentwoher, gerade in die Firma zu kommen, und dann gleich noch die Scheiße vom Vorgänger Ausbügeln..
Als wie es Aussieht Kunde für die Anlage, würde ich mir mal Hausintern die Infos zusammentragen, wofür die Maschine sein soll, und was/wie mit ihr gemacht werden soll.
Zum Lohn, würd da auch erstmal die Frage stellen, Brutto oder Netto?


----------



## hansapet (31 März 2010)

das problem ist, dass manche leute immer noch denken, dass die software von alleine läuft und alle probleme nur kleinigkeiten sind.. die verstehen überhaupt nicht wie komplex und zeitaufwendig das ganze ist.. ich kenne das von lagerverwaltungssoftware... und wenn dann mal was nicht läuft, muss man springen


----------



## Beren (31 März 2010)

*gelöscht*


----------



## joergel (6 April 2010)

Hallo MWE,

was du beschrieben hast ist eigentlich mein normaler 
Alltag ! Ich würde es als eine Herausforderung sehen, 
Prüfungen die zu bestehen sind, bei mir ist das 
Wasser damals auch eiskalt gewesen. 
Wenn es klappt und du dich mit den ganzen Problemen 
durchzusetzen weißt wirst du es in der Brache immer leicht haben einen
neuen Job zu finden und das lohnt sich finanziell auf lange Sicht.

Grüße,


----------



## bits'bytes (12 April 2010)

*MWE - das tut weh, ich weiss*

Hallo,
ich kenne das auch von früher,
entweder
- aufgaben abtreten
- verantwortung abtreten
- anzahl der aufgaben überschaubar halten

oder, falls das nicht durchsetzbar ist, mal  zu suchen beginnen.

natürlich könnte es ein problem sein dass du als abteilungsleiter anscheinend versäumt hast resourcen und struktur in die gruppe zu bringen. 
das hängt natürlich auch davon ab welche rolle der abteilungsleiter in deiner firma hat...


----------



## Question_mark (13 April 2010)

*Hä ??*

Hallo,



			
				bits'bytes schrieb:
			
		

> seit deinem Hilfeschrei sind ja nun fast 5 Jahre vergangen



Wie bitte, habe ich da etwas verpasst  ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## PN/DP (13 April 2010)

*Zeitreisender?*



bits'bytes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> seit deinem Hilfeschrei sind ja nun fast 5 Jahre vergangen, wie ist es gelaufen ?
> 
> Kleiner update wäre nett, bist du noch in der Firma ?


Was für ein Datum zeigt denn Deine PC-Uhr an? 
Kauf Dir mal eine gedruckte Tageszeitung und schau da auf das Datum! (kleiner Tip: wir haben heute den 13.04.2010)
Der Beitrag von MWE ist vom 26.03.*2010*, also gerade 2,5 Wochen "jung".

Gruß
Harald


----------



## PN/DP (13 April 2010)

*Übungsthread*

Hallo bits'bytes,

falls Du einen Übungsthread zum Beiträge-Schreiben suchst, *hier* kannst Du Dich gerne austoben.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2010)

Seit nicht so hart mit "bits'byte" ist ja erst sein zweiter
Beitrag, ist er erst ein "Wort im Struct" geworden kommt
er bestimmt auch mit dem Forum klar


----------



## Lipperlandstern (13 April 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Seit nicht so hart mit "bits'byte" ist ja erst sein zweiter
> Beitrag, ist er erst ein "Wort im Struct" geworden kommt
> er bestimmt auch mit dem Forum klar



Das editieren von Beiträgen hat er schon gut raus........


----------



## Question_mark (13 April 2010)

*ggrrr*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Das editieren von Beiträgen hat er schon gut raus........



Und in trauter Gemeinsamkeit mit Unwisssen, Inkompetenz und bewiesener Latenz zur Hinterfotzigkeit auch die Befähigung zum GF mit zerknittertem H&M Anzug 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## bits'bytes (13 April 2010)

*geht ihr denn gar nicht schlafen ?*

habe leider im halbschlafmodus das registrierungsdatum eines mitglieds mit dem thread datum verwechselt.

ja - bitte seit nicht so hart zu mir 

und das editieren habe ich tatsächlich schnell rausgefunden, obwohl es mir verwehrt blieb zu finden wie man einen eintrag ganz löscht, hmm.

aber das versuch ich dann im übungsthread.


----------



## Question_mark (13 April 2010)

*Nö, nicht wirklich*

Hallo,



			
				bits'bytes schrieb:
			
		

> geht ihr denn gar nicht schlafen ?



Ein Programmierer schläft grundsätzlich nicht. Er hat höchstens zwischen den Schaffensperioden kleine Unterbrechungen durch Kaffee- und/oder Zigarettenpausen  ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

